# Vintage specialized sealed headset display stand??



## haschebrown (Jan 30, 2015)

I found this sweet little piece at a swap meet a few years ago and have not been able to find anything about it or even another one out there. It's obviously a real specialized sealed headset that's mounted on a nicely crafted stand with a mega heavy base. Only thing that disappoints me is they used stickers that look a bit cheaper. Bearings are SUPER SMOOTH.  I figured if anything it was worth the headset alone but can't bring myself to taking it apart. Haha 
So anyone know anything about this? I'm assuming it was for display at a bike shop? So what do you guys think?


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 30, 2015)

One more


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jan 30, 2015)

Probably made for a trade show booth. You can contact Specialized directly for an answer.

Definitely an awesome headset. Probably made in Japan.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a good idea. .... I'll have to look up some contact info after work tonight. Thanks!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 30, 2015)

One thing I have always wanted to do once I get my own shop is to take an old bicycle head tube and headset from a beat frame, cut them off, and make my shop door handles out of them.


----------



## haschebrown (Jan 30, 2015)

That would be very cool! I just hope the headsets won't get stolen. .... glue them suckers in. Lol


----------

